

You think you contribute a lot in a year of code? - aurelien
https://github.com/michalbe

======
PaulHoule
I've been thinking of writing a script that checks something in every day so
my streak never ends.

I dislike it thought that github does not count wiki edits, although few
things are more valuable to the success of software other than spending a few
man weeks writing documentation.

------
dullboy
This guy just updates his list of watched TV series. Great contribution to
Open Source!

~~~
twelve40
is this a joke? seriously? [https://github.com/michalbe/tv-
series/commit/13d407c0f790a1c...](https://github.com/michalbe/tv-
series/commit/13d407c0f790a1ca648cc3a4d9db2ab68e8cc10c)

